# Exclusive: Regulators criticize banks over Uber loan - sources



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber got Bankster Loans "ring fencing" losing operations. Ponzi. "Several Wall Street Banks Criticized." Is deplorable Uber getting ready to implode?

*http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-banks-idUSKBN14U2KW*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber got Bankster Loans "ring fencing" losing operations. Ponzi. "Several Wall Street Banks Criticized." Is deplorable Uber getting ready to implode?
> 
> *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-banks-idUSKBN14U2KW*


They may be forced to go public sooner than they wish.
Throws the timing off for the self driving car fluff to optimize value.
I never buy IPO' s. The value often falls to 50% of 1st day IPO cost.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

The joke of It's Probably Overpriced exists for a reason...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

If forced to IPO... there prices hike


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber got Bankster Loans "ring fencing" losing operations. Ponzi. "Several Wall Street Banks Criticized." Is deplorable Uber getting ready to implode?
> 
> *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-banks-idUSKBN14U2KW*


Looks like Travis is robbing Peter to pay Paul, and Mary is next.

Travis is holding on, praying the SDC will take Uber to the promised land, if only the technology could come a tad sooner. Methinks it won't.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

World's Biggest Ponzi Scheme!


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't think Uber can do an IPO in the near term. The current valuation is at least excessive. There are several issues to work through. The promise of the self driving car brings in the venture capital. Such a thing would drastically change the business model. A host of new legal challenges would surface.

It will be interesting to see how this works out. I would rather see improved public transit than self driving ubers, but I'm biased.


----------



## Ballhog (Jun 26, 2016)

I may be in the minority but I believe self driving cars will never work unless all cars are self driving within a closed grid. The technology may be there, but there are simply too many variables out there. Plus, who's going to spend the money on the infrastructure to make it work? Who's going to make sure that GPS is 100% correct and place you at the right place?

IMO, it's purely for publicity...and venture capital suckers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like we're getting closer and closer to rate hikes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Looks like we're getting closer and closer to rate hikes.


the drivers will never see any of it thou..


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ballhog said:


> I may be in the minority but I believe self driving cars will never work unless all cars are self driving within a closed grid. The technology may be there, but there are simply too many variables out there. Plus, who's going to spend the money on the infrastructure to make it work? Who's going to make sure that GPS is 100% correct and place you at the right place?
> 
> IMO, it's purely for publicity...and venture capital suckers.


THANK YOU!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Representatives of the banks declined to comment. Uber was immediately not available to comment.

Representatives for the Federal Reserve and the OCC declined to comment._

Nobody's commenting. I also decline to comment at this time.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They may be forced to go public sooner than they wish.
> Throws the timing off for the self driving car fluff to optimize value.
> I never buy IPO' s. The value often falls to 50% of 1st day IPO cost.


I hope they IPO so I can short this piece of monkey dung. I can only imagine how bad the first lock-up period will kill the shares as trapped investors rush to the floodgates to cash out.

The banks and bondholders will get shafted hard if Uber declares bankruptcy... because there are no assets other than office chairs, desks, pens, cheap e-mail templates and a piece of crap APP that everyone and their late cousin has a programmable version of.

oops almost forgot, they have DO HAVE TANGIBLE ASSETS... Uber delivery bags at $6.50 each.

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> World's Biggest Ponzi Scheme!


EGGSactly Brother!

AMEN!

BONG!!


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Ballhog said:


> I may be in the minority but I believe self driving cars will never work unless all cars are self driving within a closed grid. The technology may be there, but there are simply too many variables out there. Plus, who's going to spend the money on the infrastructure to make it work? Who's going to make sure that GPS is 100% correct and place you at the right place?
> 
> IMO, it's purely for publicity...and venture capital suckers.


Closed grid which includes tech integrated and engineered roads, rideshare exclusive loading and unloading zones. And the tech to avoid all crashes. How much is that going to cost? It's been around for awhile.
Reminds me of the Autopia Disneyland ride. The kids needed a track to keep their cars aligned and an adult helper to start and stop the ride.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

May the door hit them where the good Lord split them. All of us knew after the first couple of rounds of rate cuts and market saturation that this was a circus of a business model. These people make a loan shark look like good. They have no clue what really happens field operations and they've had plenty of time to get a handle on it. Total mismanagement of what is actually a decent idea...even if it is stolen from Lyft.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

run26912 said:


> I hope they IPO so I can short this piece of monkey dung. I can only imagine how bad the first lock-up period will kill the shares as trapped investors rush to the floodgates to cash out.
> 
> The banks and bondholders will get shafted hard if Uber declares bankruptcy... because there are no assets other than office chairs, desks, pens, cheap e-mail templates and a piece of crap APP that everyone and their late cousin has a programmable version of.
> 
> ...


True, but you better buy some Calls (or wait-it-out) b'cause the banksters'll run it W-A-A-Y before they dump it. I'd be salivating if it doubled within a few months or less (an obvious pump'n'dump)!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> True, but you better buy some Calls (or wait-it-out) b'cause the banksters'll run it W-A-A-Y before they dump it. I'd be salivating if it doubled within a few months or less (an obvious pump'n'dump)!


Short it into the first lock-up or a bear spread, the squeeze tends to happen just after lock-up like SHAK did.

BONG!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BONG!!!


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber got Bankster Loans "ring fencing" losing operations. Ponzi. "Several Wall Street Banks Criticized." Is deplorable Uber getting ready to implode?
> 
> *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-banks-idUSKBN14U2KW*


Too Big to Fail. First Sign of a Problem the Worldwide Billionaires Boys Club will Fund or watch their previous multi billion dollar Uber investments evaporate, which they will not allow

BONG!








​


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> BONG!!!


Hahaha!

BONG!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

run26912 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> BONG!!!










BONG!!!​


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They may be forced to go public sooner than they wish.
> Throws the timing off for the self driving car fluff to optimize value.
> I never buy IPO' s. The value often falls to 50% of 1st day IPO cost.


You never buy IPO's because by the time you know about them, any money to be made has come and gone by the time you'll be allowed to buy stock.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> You never buy IPO's because by the time you know about them, any money to be made has come and gone by the time you'll be allowed to buy stock.


You mean like Facebook? Launched at $38, now selling at $128.

Nope... no chance to triple your money there...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> You never buy IPO's because by the time you know about them, any money to be made has come and gone by the time you'll be allowed to buy stock.


. . . which is why, if timed properly, it's a prime shorting candidate (at least short-term).


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You mean like Facebook? Launched at $38, now selling at $128.


. . . Which went from $38 to $18 in the first three months.

. . . as I was saying . . .


----------

